# Any Timeshares in the City of Montreal?



## Smooth Air

Hi! Does anybody know if there are any timeshares in the downtown Montreal? If not, cld you recommend a luxury "Suite Hotel" near Sherbrooke & Peel. We need 2 beds/2 full bathrooms.


----------



## alfie

*Montreal*

No timeshares that I am aware of in the downtown Montreal area.  Most are up north near the ski area of Mt. Tremblant about 100 miles away.  One of the better luxury hotels in Montreal is the Fairmont Queen Elizabeth.  It has a number of fine suites, and is located downtown several blocks south of Sherbrooke.


----------



## Smooth Air

Thank you Alfie! I will contact Fairmont QE.


----------



## Aldo

We just spent a week at Club Geopremiere at Lac Morency, at St. Hipplolyte.  This is a bit less than an hour north of Montreal.  

I'd recommend it quite highly.


If you must be downtown, I generally stay at the Travelodge on Blvd. Rene Levesque, near the Quartier Chinois.

The rooms are tiny, but it is right downtown and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Smooth Air

Thx, Aldo. We have to be right downtown. We need 2 separate rooms & 2 full baths....a suite with a bedroom & full bath plus a separate living room w/ a sofa bed & full bath. Does Travel Lodge have that? Or maybe 2 "connector" rooms each w/ bed & its own full bathroom? Anybody have a recommendation for this type of accomodation in downtown Montreal?


----------



## Luanne

When we stayed in Montreal we stayed at Le Square Phillips Hotel & Suites.  While I wouldn't call it luxury, we were very pleased.  Had two bedrooms, a kitchen, and a laundry room on the top floor.  Easy walking to many places.  It is someplace I would definitely stay again.  We also stayed one night at the Elizabeth.  While luxurious, the room was very small.

http://www.squarephillips.com/


----------



## pwrshift

One of the best parts of Montreal is 'Old Montreal' and Marriott has a Springhill Suites right there...not luxury, but worth considering I think.

http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/YULSH

It's rated #6 on Trip Advisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g155032-Montreal_Quebec-Hotels.html

I like the Vogue hotel cause they allow my pooch and even provide dog walkers and dog sitters if you want to go out.  Very very nice, but get a suite with a jacuzzi!

http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Hotels/Hotel-Vogue/Rooms/Overview.aspx#

Have fun.  Great city.  Great food.

Brian


----------



## Luanne

pwrshift said:
			
		

> One of the best parts of Montreal is 'Old Montreal' and Marriott has a Springhill Suites right there...not luxury, but worth considering I think.
> 
> It's rated #6 on Trip Advisor



And Le Square Phillips is rated #1 on Trip Advisor.


----------



## Smooth Air

Thx Luanne & Brian. Brian, I stopped in @ Loews Vogue when I was in Montreal a couple of weeks ago. The lobby looked a little long in the tooth. Time for a refurbishment! Are the rooms/suites better?


----------



## DianeG

I would also highly recommend Le Square Phillips. It is very well located (in relation to where you want to be, and close/right on top of everything else) and very comfortable. Excellent price-quality ratio, unlike the QE for example.


----------

